# 163 - Time & Date not set



## daev

HI, I wasn't sure what section to post this in so feel free to move it.


 I have a compaq presario 5000. When i try to boot it up I get this warning:

163 - Time and Date not set
 The system time is invaled. This may be a result of a loss in battery power. Set the correct time and date using your OS. If this mesage persists you may want to replace the onboard battery.

I changed the time and now it constantly restarts itself. I can press delete and go to the OS but can't get to windows.


----------



## Lax

*QUESTIONS 101*
1. BIOS battery could be dying.
2. Where did you "set" the time and date (BIOS or in windows)?
3. Could also be a corrupt MBR/Windows install.


----------



## Praetor

> I changed the time and now it constantly restarts itself. I can press delete and go to the OS but can't get to windows.


Not entirely sure here: does the time constantly get messed up? (if so then the battery is dead). As for the second half .. what OS are u running?


----------

